# Fenwick...



## Paint Meadow (Mar 31, 2010)

I miss him so much too. He lived a great life and was happy in his last days. R.I.P Fen.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Farewell to Fenwick*

I’m sorry that your friend Fenwick has died. It looks like he had a few humans that really loved him and that is good news. So many horses are just treated like commodities and that’s a shame because they are the most special animals in the world. It lifts my spirits whenever I read about a horse that was loved by someone. I don’t know Fenwick’s age or what took him from our world but it sounds like he lived a magical life of a famous athlete and was apparently very well cared for. Maybe in Fenwick’s honor, you will someday rescue a horse and teach him to be great like Fenwick.


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks you guys. :-|


----------

